# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 February 2008)

The end of the February competition is now only days away! Out in front... way, way out in front this month is Kimosabi with his selection *MAK*, having achieved an extraordinary 229.79% return! In second place we have refined_silver whose pick *PGM* has returned an impressive 80.23% so far. Rounding out the top three is agro with *FDL*, which has returned a solid 39.18% during February.

The March stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Friday February 29 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

The best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## doctorj (25 February 2008)

March already?  Surely not. 

ANO please.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 February 2008)

Hmmm, none of my stocks have been moving of late.

I think i'll go with TMR.

Thanks mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Aargh! (25 February 2008)

EXM for me again please Joe


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 February 2008)

ADI they may get moving soon surely ?


----------



## Trader Paul (25 February 2008)

Hi Joe,

GOG ... let's saddle this one up for March, as there appears to be 
several positive time cycles coming into play for this one ... 

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------



## chops_a_must (26 February 2008)

CNM thanks!


----------



## Miner (26 February 2008)

FMG please .


----------



## explod (26 February 2008)

jrv thanks Joe


----------



## 2BAD4U (26 February 2008)

I'm a sucker for punishment, I'll go *FML* again thanks.


----------



## Kimosabi (26 February 2008)

MAK again thanks Joe, will anything stop this juggernaut...


----------



## trillionaire#1 (26 February 2008)

Lets try MEO this time ,thanks Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (26 February 2008)

*TRY* thanks Joe....wow some great results this month.


----------



## drillinto (26 February 2008)

TAM (Tanami Gold)


----------



## noirua (26 February 2008)

UXA please, thanks


----------



## 56gsa (26 February 2008)

EXS thanks Joe


----------



## doogie_goes_off (26 February 2008)

BSM thanks Joe

Late run due at end of march IMO


----------



## krisbarry (26 February 2008)

GDA, thanks Joe


----------



## rico01 (26 February 2008)

I"ll go the ol favourite BRM thanks joe


----------



## kash (26 February 2008)

I would like AIM thanks


----------



## agro (26 February 2008)

*JML*

cheers Joe
-Agro


----------



## sam76 (26 February 2008)

EKA thanks


----------



## drasicjazz (26 February 2008)

fer thanks


----------



## Agentm (26 February 2008)

adi..  thanks


----------



## Boyou (26 February 2008)

CUL.Again ,please Joe (Sigh)


----------



## insider (26 February 2008)

BMN please


----------



## marklar (26 February 2008)

NMS please


----------



## imajica (26 February 2008)

RWD please


----------



## grace (26 February 2008)

LNC again please Joe


----------



## roland (26 February 2008)

BBP please - stop that laughter!


----------



## ROE (26 February 2008)

CCP please


----------



## juw177 (26 February 2008)

WGR please


----------



## tigerboi (26 February 2008)

BMY thanks joe.


----------



## powerkoala (26 February 2008)

rfe pls


----------



## Nicks (26 February 2008)

AAM thanks.


----------



## Bomba (26 February 2008)

RMG thanx


----------



## Real1ty (26 February 2008)

FAR for me please


----------



## TheAbyss (26 February 2008)

CFE thanks


----------



## peric1 (26 February 2008)

CDS 
cheers


----------



## SM Junkie (26 February 2008)

As a first time play:

CNT

Please


----------



## Gar (26 February 2008)

*EQI*

Cheers Joe


----------



## YELNATS (26 February 2008)

POL thanks Joe


----------



## nioka (26 February 2008)

CNP please.


----------



## son of baglimit (26 February 2008)

now marklar pinches it - how rude.....

CEO then pls


----------



## Agentm (26 February 2008)

missed that adi was taken

afg please


----------



## resourceboom (26 February 2008)

zgl pls joe


----------



## pan (26 February 2008)

*NSL* Thanks Joe


----------



## bigdog (26 February 2008)

EXT Extract thanks Joe


----------



## fishomc (26 February 2008)

Polaris Metals (POL).....thankyou.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 February 2008)

fishomc said:


> Polaris Metals (POL).....thankyou.




Yelnats already has POL fisho.

Next pick...


----------



## fishomc (26 February 2008)

Dang it!!  

Audax Resources (ADX)......thanks.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (26 February 2008)

CUE 

for me this month thanks Joe, after my MEO debarcle in Feb i am going back to ol faithful.............

JW


----------



## Sean K (27 February 2008)

CYL thanks Joe.


----------



## JTLP (27 February 2008)

RIA thanks Joe


----------



## kolonel (27 February 2008)

COE (Cooper Energy) for me plz.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## moses (27 February 2008)

WHC please


----------



## refined silver (27 February 2008)

MMN please Joe. Thanks.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 February 2008)

ALS  please


----------



## rub92me (27 February 2008)

I'll give ADY another go please. Hopefully some further detail on iron ore and Lithium contracts in March to give this a boost.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (27 February 2008)

MEO please.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (27 February 2008)

Bugger, already taken - lets go IBG.


----------



## Go Nuke (27 February 2008)

*RCH* plz Joe


----------



## nunthewiser (27 February 2008)

good co that 







So_Cynical said:


> *TRY* thanks Joe....wow some great results this month.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 February 2008)

ello .. a bit of a roughie but i reckon SOM . thanks in advance


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 February 2008)

SGB  please Joe, 

gg


----------



## rottodiver (28 February 2008)

gdn please


----------



## Bush Trader (28 February 2008)

*NWR* - please Joe


----------



## Matrix (28 February 2008)

URA  please joe

Wild card stock.

Dont know if I qualify to post, but it will take an act of god for the stock and for my post


----------



## Rocket man (28 February 2008)

WMT please


----------



## peter2 (29 February 2008)

*ALY* 

Thanks.


----------



## kransky (29 February 2008)

CNF please thanks


----------



## Scuba (29 February 2008)

NSL would have been my call had I not been in the Pilbara  (and the dark ages without net access )


----------



## ben19283 (29 February 2008)

FKP for me thanks!


----------



## vert (29 February 2008)

ARX thanks


----------



## stormbringer (29 February 2008)

GDY


----------



## Gurgler (29 February 2008)

Let's try CTS, thanks Joe.


----------



## Fab (29 February 2008)

RBY please


----------



## justjohn (29 February 2008)

CUS thanx Joe


----------



## Snakey (29 February 2008)

AKK thanks


----------



## Mofra (29 February 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> good co that



Thought you'd say that 

I'll take PNA thanks Joe


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 February 2008)

ABS :horse:


----------



## Birdster (29 February 2008)

GNL 

please


----------



## doogle (29 February 2008)

Can I have *MAH* for my first entry please.

Hell I am not eligible it seems...is an edit counted as a 10th post!?


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 February 2008)

TRH for me thanks 
She should be good enough to win in these Rough and Choppy Seas

Salute and Gods speed


----------



## kenny (29 February 2008)

IDL for me thank you.

Regards,

Kenny


----------



## shinobi346 (29 February 2008)

SRI

thanks Joe


----------

